# middle v. top sprocket?



## Charles34103 (Apr 7, 2010)

I am just getting back into riding. I have a specialized hybrid, 3 sprockets in the fron crankset, 8 sprockets in the rear. My riding is totally flat, South Florida. I've been riding mostly with the front crankset in the middle and the rear at 6/7. Should I consider moving the front to the top and the rear down 4/5? Does it matter overall on flat terrain how the gears are set vs. final gearing ratios?

I suspect this is a really elementary question but it never seemed to be an issue when I rode thirty years ago.


----------



## tom_h (May 6, 2008)

Best to avoid gearing combinations that result in a significant "angle" to the chain, when viewed from your riding position. This is referred to as "cross chain", eg biggest front chainring and largest rear cog. Parts wear out faster, and there's often more drivetrain noise, when cross chained.


----------



## orangeclymer (Aug 18, 2009)

Charles34103 said:


> I am just getting back into riding. I have a specialized hybrid, 3 sprockets in the fron crankset, 8 sprockets in the rear. My riding is totally flat, South Florida. I've been riding mostly with the front crankset in the middle and the rear at 6/7. Should I consider moving the front to the top and the rear down 4/5? Does it matter overall on flat terrain how the gears are set vs. final gearing ratios?
> 
> I suspect this is a really elementary question but it never seemed to be an issue when I rode thirty years ago.


and it's still not so use them all. The cross chaining thats mentioned is not recommended however if needed use big/big or small/small but since your on flats it's quite easy to find a suitable combo that doesn't.


----------

